# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  What is your favorite panfish and why?

## ElevenBravo

New to fishing... really new.  Saving my dime for a starter kit and a lure or two.  Ill be starting out at Carvins Cove...

This should be a good place to get my feet wet, the link below shows the fish that are in the water:
http://www.westernvawater.org/85256a...26JP3953PLESEN


I like the taste of trout, cant remember the name of any other fish Ive tried.  

Any fish I catch will be for consumption not sport, though I do expecting fishing will be relaxing no matter the objective.


So, the question is, what is your favorite panfish and why?  I like a fish that doesnt have an over bearing oily fishy flavor. Given that, what do you suggest to ME for panfish?

Thank you kindly,
Andrew

----------


## Sarge47

Blue Gill is probably the best tasting as well as the scrappiest fighter!  However Catfish has less bones and is preferred by many here in the mid-West.   Bass can also give yu a great fight and a lot  of fishermen like them as well.  Trout is probably the easiest to prepare...hope that helps!     :Smartass:

----------


## NightShade

Well, since you asked about panfish specifically... White perch is the tastiest by far and doesn't have a gross fishy taste whatsoever... They are usually found in schools , so once you locate them... You've got yourself a meal! I typically fillet and deep fry in a beer batter... But, yeah, there are certainly healthier ways to prepare them.

----------


## tjwilhelm

I agree with Sarge47.  Bluegill are very tastey...light and flakey; AND, they're really fun to catch.  When they start biting, you can catch quite a few, pretty quickly, and they do put up a heck of a fight.  I use a "micro" spinning reel on a small, short, flexible rod...it magnifies the sense of the fight.  Have a good time fishin'!

----------


## Sarge47

For starters, you can read up on beginning fishing at web sites like these:

http://www.learninghowtofish.com/

http://www.angelfire.com/ia3/fishing/

If you never caught you're own worms before then I suggest syou buy them at first.  Also Zebco makes some nice starter "ready to fish" sets that work really well and won't break you!  You can find them at the Sporting Goods section at your local Wal-Mart.  Have fun and happy fishin'!      :Thumbup1:

----------


## canid

Bluegill because they're tasty and insanely widely distributed. I miss them. It doesn't hurt that they'll bite on absolutely anything.

----------


## Rick

There are not many fresh water fish that I really like. The meat is just too mushy for me. Sorry, I can't get that mushy stuff down. Trout is nice and Salmon I do like (I'm claiming them as fresh water). Catfish fried correctly is pretty darn good, though.

----------


## hunter63

I gotta say, trout is my first choice,....solid meat, great taste.....and I can catch them off my river bank.
Second are blue gills and perch for fun and getting some thing to bite with not a lot of trouble....and good eating.

For all out fun white bass when running....can't take them off the line fast enough....

I prefer my catfish caught and "flushed out"....kept in a tub of fresh running water for a few days, fed corn meal.......

----------


## canid

I'm sorry, but I can simply not accept this notion that trout fall into your common, lowly panfish category. Blasphemy, I say.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got to say that regardless of the fish caught while camping, it always made a mighty fine meal.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Thank for all the advice.  Carvins Cove does not allow live bate, so I thought some rubber bait maybe, also try some corn on a bobber.  

About lures, I thought Id try a small and medium size silver or other bright lure.  Is there much luck to be had with a lure, with the fish that are at the Cove (see link in OP)??


Cheers,
Andrew

----------


## wtrfwlr

My favorite fish to eat and catch is crappie. But I do agree with Crashdive, any fish on a camp out is mighty tasty. Crappie and Bream/Bluegill can be caught on small jigs. You say you cannot use live bait but how about dried crickets? If you can use those you are almost assure to catch some panfish such as bream or bluegill. I hope we get some fish stories and photos!

----------


## natertot

The only fish I don't eat are carp, sturgeon, bull heads, and gar. Anything else is fair game! My favorite are bass and catfish though.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> The only fish I don't eat are carp, sturgeon, bull heads, and gar. Anything else is fair game! My favorite are bass and catfish though.


Have you ever tried bullhead? To me they are the best eating catfish I have had.

----------


## hunter63

> I'm sorry, but I can simply not accept this notion that trout fall into your common, lowly panfish category. Blasphemy, I say.


You are correct, any trout hunter would agree.......

----------


## tjwilhelm

From Wikipedia:

"In _American Food and Game Fishes -- A Popular Account of All The Species Found In America North Of The Equator, With Keys For Ready Identification, Life Histories And Methods of Capture_ , by Jordan and Evermann (1908), they identify all the following as panfish in some form or another: Yellow Perch, Candlefish, Balaos, Sand Launces, Rock Bass, Bullheads, Minnows, Rocky Mountain Whitefish, Sand Rollers, Crappie, Yellow Bass, White Bass, Croaker and of course most of the common small sunfishes such as bluegill and redear sunfish."

----------


## Batch

I wonder if ElevenBravo meant to restrict to pan fish in his request. I can go outback in my yard and catch fish from at least three continents, none of which would be on the pan fish list. 

You can catch snook in the canals here as well. Some consider it the best there is fresh or salt water.

I have heard walleye is pretty good to eat. Though we don't get that down here.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Just getting starting fishing and Carvins Cove is very close to me (10 min), I want to focus on what they have to fish for, and what tackle I could use to catch it.  Dried cricket sounds good, but these guys are absolutely anal..  They would for sure claim it was alive at some point and in violation of there rules.  HA HA! 

Later as I get my gills wet and have some success with CC, Ill expand my focus and horizons.  Trying to think small and narrow for now so as to not over load my febel mind.

I seldom do pictures, always do video... so I *hope* to have a first catch video in a few weeks.

Putting my  money together right now to get licence & gear.  Theres a Shakespear open basket rod & reel KIT with luers and bobbers, etc.. for $30 here at Sportsmans Warehouse.  A decent enough setup for the beginner!

Andrew

----------


## crashdive123

Don't let the lack of store bought tackle stop you.  Long sticks with line and a hook have caught many a fish over the years.

----------


## canid

place sounds like a likely candidate for popper flies. Those by the way can easily be deployed with as little as the above mentioned stick with some line tied to it. I used to use them a lot with a cane pole, to good result over in Michigan.

----------


## natertot

> Have you ever tried bullhead? To me they are the best eating catfish I have had.


I have, and they always had a taste that I can only describe as "muddy".

----------


## carnivor way

my favorite would have to be blue gill , they eat real good . river worms & a bober on a ultra lite . good luck to ya .

----------


## oldtrap59

Crappie, bluegill or sunfish, any member of the perch family. Reasons. Flaky meat when fried. In this area anyway they're anywhere you fish and easy to catch. My all time favorite is walleye or sauger but not around here and not known as panfish although I think they are members of the perch clan.

Oldtrap

----------


## edr730

I like the small brook trout, but the lakers aren't as good for me. I like bass, pike and walleye, but I prefer the crappie, bluegill and perch. Crappie have a soft meat, but bigger here than the gills. Gills have a very tasty solid meat. If I had to include the cleaning along with the eating, I would choose the perch since they have thin ribs that cut like butter when filleting and have soft scales that are removed easy. I usually fillet and skin, but the wife wants a fish to look like a fish when she eats it, so I scale too and leave the head and tail on and just gut them for her.

----------


## wholsomback

Crappie and gills.

----------


## Mischief

#1 Crappie
#2 Croaker

----------


## postman

Favorite fish has to be Northern Pike. Favorite pan fish is Rock Bass. Oh yeah, Perch is right up there too.

----------


## shiftyer1

I grew up in Minnesota....pick one :Smile:   I really love sunfish, crappie and bluegill.....I don't like fishy? tasting fish.  I can't stand catfish.  

You can't use live bait?  for fish?   Really?

Corn works......so does dead bait...if you can.  Small jigs and spinners work also
Many fish have been caught with a zebco 33

----------


## Bucksnort

Walleye, not the greatest fighting fish-but they make up for it in the frying pan.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I have access to a private lake that is stocked with crappie, and I fish their on my days off. So I say crappie because it is readly avaliable.

----------


## ElevenBravo

> You can't use live bait?  for fish?   Really?


In Virginia, you cannot fish in trout stocked areas designated as "Delayed Harvest", regardless of the species you are fishing with live bait (salmon eggs & Power Bait are covered under this broad umbrella by VA DGIF).   (Note: The window of designation varies, but for most it is Oct to Apr. Ounce outside of that window you CAN fish with live bait)

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing...arvest-waters/

In other areas, such as where I first trout fished (and was an unsuccessful noob), it was a stocked stream, but was NOT delayed harvest so I could fish live or artificial.

Also, in Carvins Cove there are a lot of perch and smart bass, but the only live bait that they allow is night crawlers.

(Link, but no mention of bait regulations)
http://www.roanokeoutside.com/carvinscove

So I have a variety of water to fish from, and a variety of rules to obey depending on where Im fishing!

When I first started fishing, which is the same time I posted this thread, I did not have my trout stamp yet and was mostly limited to Carvins Cove.  That may make the OP make more sense... or not.

Anyway, hope that clears that up.

----------


## Stiffy

Bluegill, crappie, perch.  Or whatever is biting.

----------


## Psalm25

Yellow Perch

----------


## Dennis

Walleye, Perch, sunfish, rock bass

----------


## scumbucket

Where I'm at, trout are the most common, and at the size of them here, they are camp fare and  pan fish. I grew up on them. We've lately got some crappy and bass, and of the three I love Crappy most, so that's my vote along with a few others here, but when camping it seems anything tastes great  like crashdive says. It's just plain fun either way you go. as a panfish bluegill are the most popular, although I'm not to hot on them, but never found a good way to cook them yet either.

----------


## ElevenBravo

*I LOVE TROUT!*  Problem is, as soon as a creek is stocked, the lurkers fish them all out within a week!

EB

----------


## Wildthang

Lake Eerie perch is probably one of the best fish I have ever eaten. Next on the list is bluegill, crappy and pike!

----------


## harleyrider1

Crappie for me!!! My granddad used to take me crappie fishing when I was little. I can still taste that tender flaky meat my grandmother would fry when we returned. Hmmmm gooooddddd!!!

----------


## Ken

My favorite panfish is lobster.  My favorite veggie is lobster.  My favorite cereal is lobster.

----------


## chinookpilot77

big bluegill or small catfish.  Spring time all the fish taste better, too!

----------


## zeroed4x

Perch from Lake Erie and Sundusky Bay. As soon as the water is 68 degrees, they start biting. They taste wonderful but you need 20 of them for a good meal.
Bluegill are also excellent.

----------


## BENESSE

Salmon, the way I fix it: crispy, spicy, Cajun style.
(come to think of it, that's how I fix every fish)

----------


## Atehequa

Bluegill and crappie are tasty, but the little red eyed rock bass caught in clear cool highland rivers and streams are delicious.

----------


## canid

I haven't eaten rock bass in a long time now. They're good stuff.

----------


## Xacoon

Butter fried brown trout on a piece of swedish rye bread with some herbs from the woods...  :munchies:

----------


## Atehequa

Brookies, browns or rainbows, panned fried and served up with sides of sauteed  morels and ramps when in season.

----------


## RandyRhoads

I like ocean perch. Can get limits of dinner plate sized ones in 15 minutes. I just don't shoot them anymore because they are such a pain to clean, and are so boney. But a lot of shore fisherman don't mind taking them off your hands.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Durtyoleman

Depends where I am fishing, Fresh water I take bluegill if the bigmouths aren't biting and atlantic ocean it is generally srgnt majors or gulf coast it is whiting if the spotted sea trout or redfish are scarce. 
D.O.M.

----------


## Lamewolf

CRAPPIE !  Taste great and once located you can catch a boat load !

----------


## Hellraiser

Big... slab... crappie...  

Better than sauger... and bigger than sunfish (bluegill, etc.)  After scalin' and cleanin'... we sometimes fry 'em and eat 'em... fins and all... just pick the bones clean like buzzards.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I like crappie, because its regularly stocked in several private lakes I fish in, and in a lake that's less then 2 miles from my home.

----------


## small town survivalist

I have to say bluegill, easy to catch, quick to prepare, they are plentiful here, I use them as catfish bait as well.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I was raised on Bluegill, leave the bones in and season with salt, pepper, and flour.  Pan fry, then roll the meat down from the spine to clear the bones.  Have many dipping sauces and hot sauce on hand.  A cold beer never hurts.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I second the perch.  I live on Lake Erie and the Perch are great.  We have many Perch Fests from the Summer to the Fall, great prices and no mess.  Hard to beat.

----------


## Tokwan

Salmonnnnnnnnn.....fresh salmon...raw salmon, with a squeeze of lemon and table vinegar or dipped in white wine is simply great. They are great on pan too...Simply Salmonnnnnnn!!!!!

----------


## DomC

Freshwater: crappie, bluegill and catfish.
Saltwater: snook, speckeled trout, and red drum.
Why? Impeccable taste!

DomC

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Atehequa

I'm fortunate to live in an area where a short drive west can put one in a trout stream and a short drive east is the Chesapeake bay. Not long ago we hit a brackish creek where croaker, spot, taylor bluefish, puppy drum and speckled sea trout can be caught.

1j0ysi.jpg1j0ysi.jpg

----------


## tundrabadger

Lake trout.....you can't go wrong with lake trout.  it's good pretty much any way you want to cook it,  delicious with rice, potatoes, bannock,  whatever.   

Or...and this is a more difficult one, but arctic cod.  We went fishing for cod through the sea ice this one time when I was kid.    rolled the fillets in, if memory serves, and I'm going back 16 years here,  so I could be wrong, but I think we used bannock dough,  or possibly bannock mix without water added (way easier than bringing all the ingredients, incidentally.   we just mixed up flour,  baking powder, milk powder and shortening and tossed it in a container.  added water at the campsite),  and panfried it.   I can tell you it was incredibly tasty.    Granted,  fish you caught yourself served in a canvas tent is probably always going to be delicious,  but even so.

----------


## TXyakr

> There are not many fresh water fish that I really like. The meat is just too mushy for me. Sorry, I can't get that mushy stuff down. Trout is nice and Salmon I do like (I'm claiming them as fresh water). Catfish fried correctly is pretty darn good, though.


Was watching the SNL40 show recorded from Sunday night and thought about your comment about fish "the meat is just too mushy". Perhaps you need to read the instructions more carefully that came with your "Bass-o-Matic":

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-li...ssomatic/n8631

Dan Aykroyd talked more slowly in the latest version of this classic TV ad. But that lovely young lady still seems to enjoy it.

Laraine Newman "WOW! that's terrific bass!"

----------


## Davidlastink

Not exactly related, but anyone try carp/ goldfish or Koi? Goldfish are damn hardy and make for a nice decrotive addition to a pond/ fountain. Careful with and natural ponds or ponds with stream or any outlet to public waterways. Round here, and I think all of US, could be looking at big fine for introducing an invasive species.

I only keep cichlids since Goldfish are not for indoor tanks, well normal sized ones. Doubt any one would be ok with my poaching a koi/goldfish to try how they taste either.

----------


## Duece

Perch,mmmmmmmmm bit of lemon pepper and salt fried up in bacon grease from breakfast on the lake......nothing tastes better!!

----------


## TXyakr

> Not exactly related, but anyone try carp/ goldfish or Koi?


Yes, but I found out later that I didn't do it correctly. A longtime Chinese friend gave me some common carp which he was convinced were bass so I laughed a bit (I normally return these as quickly as possible, don't kill). I cleaned and cooked them, they tasted a bit muddy and had many small bones which were difficult to separate out. Even our cats would not eat them.

I have read that various species of Asian carp have been raised in ponds for hundreds (possibly thousands) of years as food source for humans and were introduced to Europe hundreds of years ago and then North America etc. So you should Google and read up about it but evidently if you keep them in a clean water tank for a few days they purge and the flesh becomes much better, then some folks told me if you bleed them out this may help. Roast, deep fry or broil to get the bones and meat to separate better or something like that? I also read that in some parts of Germany and other places Carp was a traditional Christmas eve meal. Well in England and Ireland they force their kids to eat brussel sprouts for Christmas, in America we force our kids to eat this large, dry, bitter bird that is fun to hunt but does not taste very good and be Thankful for it one day a year.

So when someone shows me how to properly purge, clean and prepare carp I'll give it another try. LOL

Carp Also Known As:   Karpfen, Weihnachtskarpfen
In Germany, Carp is a tradtional meal eaten on Christmas Eve.
http://www.germanfoodguide.com/cooki...?cooking_nr=43

Edit history of Carp in China:
In the 5th Century B.C. in China, Fan Li described the ponds used, the selection of fish, and the breeding season of common carp, together with its sex ratio and growth rate. By the Han Dynasty (3rd Century B.C. to 3rd Century A.D.), there were further developments in the production of common carp. In the Tan Dynasty (7th –10th Century) there was a transition period from common carp culture to the rearing of grass carp, black carp, silver carp and bighead carp. From the 10th to the 12th Century, expansion in the production of these four cyprinids was even greater, and the feeding habits and relationship between the species became better known. Subsequently, there has been great progress in pond-fish culture in China from the monoculture of common carp to the polyculture of grass carp, black carp, silver carp and bighead carp.
http://www.fao.org/fishery/cultureds...ys_molitrix/en

I'm fairly sure these were for food not just pets, LOL

----------


## Davidlastink

> Yes, but I found out later that I didn't do it correctly. A longtime Chinese friend gave me some common carp which he was convinced were bass so I laughed a bit (I normally return these as quickly as possible, don't kill). I cleaned and cooked them, they tasted a bit muddy and had many small bones which were difficult to separate out. Even our cats would not eat them.
> 
> I have read that various species of Asian carp have been raised in ponds for hundreds (possibly thousands) of years as food source for humans and were introduced to Europe hundreds of years ago and then North America etc. So you should Google and read up about it but evidently if you keep them in a clean water tank for a few days they purge and the flesh becomes much better, then some folks told me if you bleed them out this may help. Roast, deep fry or broil to get the bones and meat to separate better or something like that? I also read that in some parts of Germany and other places Carp was a traditional Christmas eve meal. Well in England and Ireland they force their kids to eat brussel sprouts for Christmas, in America we force our kids to eat this large, dry, bitter bird that is fun to hunt but does not taste very good and be Thankful for it one day a year.
> 
> So when someone shows me how to properly purge, clean and prepare carp I'll give it another try. LOL
> 
> Carp Also Known As:   Karpfen, Weihnachtskarpfen
> In Germany, Carp is a tradtional meal eaten on Christmas Eve.
> http://www.germanfoodguide.com/cooki...?cooking_nr=43
> ...



Oh I know they can be eaten, but just heard they were a nasty fish. Carp are bototm feeders and eat anything, really if it fits in mouth and they can swallow they will. As for purging them I would wonder if the same method used for snails would work well. Large bucket of clean water and feed corn starch. Gold fish/ carp are really dirty so you may very well need 50 gallon tank to purge just one properly.

Tempted to try making a salt crusted goldfish during Fair season this summer.  :Chinese:

----------


## xjosh40x

Don't like carp. They have their natural goodness with cleaning ponds and water sources. But in the oxbo lakes off the Mississippi River the carp are abundant and when you run your boat often they will start flying out of the water.

----------


## Davidlastink

> Don't like carp. They have their natural goodness with cleaning ponds and water sources. But in the oxbo lakes off the Mississippi River the carp are abundant and when you run your boat often they will start flying out of the water.


Yeah, they are an aggressive and invasive species,  and can easily overpopulate since they eat anything from algae to bits off dead animals. When studying up on aquaculture and self contained pond/ grow beds, I saw more value in Carp than tilapia, at least up north. However federal laws seem to frown on carp here in the states. Truth be told I could very likely make a nice fish stew if nothing.

----------


## TXyakr

2 of probably over 100 great ways to cook crappie so they are not all mushy (i.e. don't use a Bass-O-Matic):




pronounce it ˈkrä-pē not the other way

some people believe the word originated from Canadian French dialectal crappé. (Crepe)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have never eaten carp prepared well but crappie prepared even poorly is much better, if prepared well it is the best fresh water fish I have ever eaten.

BTW earlier I said that I returned carp to the water and do not kill because in Texas (probably other states) it is against the law to "waste" fish even non-native "trash" fish like carp or native gar etc. Killing a fish or snake etc and throwing it back into the water or up on the shore is "wasting" wildlife this is illegal. Still a violation even if you don't understand the reasoning or purpose of this law.

"Waste of Game

It is an offense (Class C misdemeanor) if a person while hunting kills or wounds a game bird or game animal and intentionally or knowingly fails to make a reasonable effort to retrieve the animal or bird and include it in the person's daily or seasonal bag limit. It is an offense if a person intentionally takes or possesses a game bird, game animal, or fish and intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly, or with criminal negligence, fails to keep the edible portions of the bird, animal, or fish in an edible condition. It is a Class A misdemeanor to fail to retrieve or to keep in an edible condition a whitetail or mule deer, pronghorn antelope, or desert bighorn sheep hunted without landowner consent; from a vehicle, boat, or aircraft; on a public road; at night; or with the aid of a light."

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/ou...es-restitution

----------


## TXyakr

> Yeah, they are an aggressive and invasive species,  and can easily overpopulate since they eat anything from algae to bits off dead animals. When studying up on aquaculture and self contained pond/ grow beds, I saw more value in Carp than tilapia, at least up north. However federal laws seem to frown on carp here in the states. Truth be told I could very likely make a nice fish stew if nothing.


There are also some fairly strict regulations on raising Tilapia in a pond or tank. Even possession regulations of these and other Exotic Aquatic Species. But for just raising them for a food source in a tank my primary concern (after being in legal compliance) would be if the fish was the most healthy aquatic species I could be raising. I.e. do some research to figure this out. Tilapia taste OK to me and are easy to raise but I have read they are not super healthy  compared to "Salmonidaes" like trout or possibly even fresh water clams. My brother-in-law raised tilapia in a fairly small tank (500? gallon) in his backyard. I kept a blue gill in a 5 gallon bucket with air pump for about 15 months then retuned it to the pond where my kids caught it from. This is not difficult to do.

Possession and Transport of Exotic Aquatic Species in Texas (may be similar in other States)
http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/ou...quatic-species

----------


## TXyakr

Interesting video on Small Scale Aquaponics:




After killing a LOT of fish you may finally have a steady supply of them to eat and a bunch of fish poop for your plants.

Hey what's that fishy smell in your basement?

----------


## Old GI

Or you can always have over-cooked, over-breaded and over-priced fish at Cap'n D's.

----------


## Zack

> 2 of probably over 100 great ways to cook crappie so they are not all mushy (i.e. don't use a Bass-O-Matic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pronounce it ˈkrä-pē not the other way
> 
> some people believe the word originated from Canadian French dialectal crappé. (Crepe)
> 
> ...


I agree with your statement about the well prepared crappie.  At a shoot my local gun club has during the summer, they provide supper, and they usually have crappie and soft-shell crabs.  Talk about gourmet eat'n!

----------


## hayshaker

mine is mangrove snapper from the fla,keys used to catch them on day off and make pan fried snapper ,cuban blackbeans and rice 
wash down with beer. when you can catch fish clean rinse flour fry stright from water it don,t get fresher than that.

----------


## Davidlastink

The rough part about indoor aquaculture is evaporation and water flow. To a degree outside also. to combat this you provide more space. Very difficult to do inside on both parts.

Outside you can have stronger louder pumps, rainfall and more space.

Those 500 gallon food containers are pretty nice but in reality a healthy measure is 5 gallons per inch of fish.  And thats with proper filtration and regular water changes, scaling past 50 gallon tanks this becomes very difficult.

The idea of keeping 20 plus tilapia inside even in a 500 gallon tank is looking at a lot of work and setup. Doable but for healthy fish, and plants, you can easily drop 3 grand for a proper setup, and thats just material and equipment, nevermind time, space, noise, and upkeep costs.

----------


## Rick

Gosh, that only works out to around $150 a pound. Not bad but you had better really, really like tilapia....a lot.

----------


## Zack

> mine is mangrove snapper from the fla,keys used to catch them on day off and make pan fried snapper ,cuban blackbeans and rice 
> wash down with beer. when you can catch fish clean rinse flour fry stright from water it don,t get fresher than that.


Sounds delicious!

----------


## Davidlastink

> Gosh, that only works out to around $150 a pound. Not bad but you had better really, really like tilapia....a lot.


Lol yeah. But with any kind of farming/ ranching there is always going to be that initial nut to swallow.

It comes down to how self sufficient are you trying to be. The smaller your space the more $$$ you will have to spend. You could setup a nice viable aquaculture in the middle of a city, in a basement. However if you have land I would recommend putting in a decent sized pond at the bottom of a hill and letting gravity and mother nature do most of the work.

A lady out here set up her grow beds on a hill above a pond and with a weak pump/drip system she is able to take care of her needs. The fish in her pond get feed and also scraps etc from her garden.

----------


## Wolfhound

I eat what I can catch.  Pike, bass, trout, perch, bluegill, striper, they're all the same when cooked until crispy.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> There are not many fresh water fish that I really like. The meat is just too mushy for me. Sorry, I can't get that mushy stuff down. Trout is nice and Salmon I do like (I'm claiming them as fresh water). Catfish fried correctly is pretty darn good, though.



Just sharing... hate the chef.. should be light flaky and seasoned. I think we are on the same page.

Check these frozen butts out

----------

